# مانوع المعادن المكونة للسبائك التالية ؟؟



## MECH.ENG.88 (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم : هذه الرموز هي للسبائك المصنوعة منها ريش ضاغط محوري معين axial compressor اتمنى ان تتم الاجابة عليها من حضراتكم .

السبائك هي :
1- GTD450 alloy
2- CB+403 with Nicd coating​


----------



## هادي الربيعي (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

ارجو تزويدي ببحث مفصل عن سبيكة الالمنيوم مع اي معدن اخر مم تتكون وخواصها الفيزياوية والميكانيكية وتطبيقاتها بشكل مفصل 

مع الشكر


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (24 يناير 2012)

عجيب اين المشتركين؟؟


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (26 يناير 2012)

اشكرك سيدي العزيز علي سؤالك لان موضوع السبائك من المواضيع التي تشهد علي عبقرية هندسة الانتاج وهندسة التصنيع 
بالنسبة للسبيكة GTD-450 فهي تصنع اساسا ل gas turbine والسبيكة دي معاليك ليها مقاوة عالية للتاكل corrosion وبتتصنع اساسا من stainless steel مضافا اليه 15%كروم و 6% نيكل و 0.8% مولبيدنيوم وليها مقاومة كبيرة ل corrosion cracking في درجات الحرارة العالية 
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك التاني 
CB+403 with Nicd coating
Cb ده معاليك الرمزالكيميائي للكولوميوم (Columbium) واما nicd فدي معناها النيكل والكادميوم واما كلمة coating فدي معناها التغليف او الطلاء ....... معلهش انا رخم شوية ههههههههههه
السبيكة دي معاليك بتتكون اساسا من stainless steel مضافا اليه 12%كروم (Cr) و 0.2% نيوبيوم (Nb) و 0.5% ماغنسيوم (Mn) و 0.15% كربون (C) وبعد تكوين السبيكة دي معاليك بتم عملية التغليف او الطلاء coating بالنيكل والكادميوم بالتحليل الالكتروليتي للنيكل اولا بنسبة 0.2 ملم وبعد كده الكادميوم بنسبة 0.1 ملم وبعد معاليك بيتعملهم معالجة حرارية عند 650 درجة فهرنهايت 
وده كتاب من 13 ورقة هتلاقي فيه كل اللي انت عايزه عن السبيكتين دول والكتاب ده هيعجبك اوي 
وده اللينك بتاعه علشان متقولش انه انا حرمتك من اي حاجه 
site.ge-energy.com/prod_serv/products/tech_docs/en/downloads/ger3601.pdf


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (26 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : مهندس شريف انا ممتن لك جدا حول هذه الاجابة الشافية والوافية بالاضافة الى موقعك الجميل .. جزاك الله خيرا واكثر من امثالك واتمنى التواصل ... سؤال اخر لو سمحت : قرات في احد المصادر ان السبيكة المغلفة لبطانة العادم في ال*gas turbine *تسمى ب corten A مامكونات معادنها ؟؟؟؟


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (27 يناير 2012)

اشكرك كثيرا سيدي العزيز 
بالنسبة ل corten a فهي احد درجات الصلب steel وبتتصنع لغاية سمك 12.5 ملم ووظيفتها الاساسية فهي مقاومتها العالية للتاكل الكيميائي الناتج من مكونات الهواء atmosphere corrosion او التاكل الناتج عن الرطوبة moisture علشان كده بتستخدم في طلاء بطانة العادم في gas turbine لانه طبعا زي مانت عارف انه من نواتج الاحتراق بخار الماء 
والسبيكة دي بيدخل في تكوينها الكربون والفسفور والكبريت والنيكل والكروم والنحاس والمنجنيز والسليكون وطبعا ده بنسب معينة 
وهتلاقي في المرفقات تلات ورقات فيهم كل اللي انت عايزه عن corten a من مكوناتها ونسبها وطريقة التشكيل والاختبارات الميكانيكة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : بصراحة انا لا اعرف كيف اشكرك .. انت مهندس متميز وعضو فعال جدا ومشاركاتك متميزة وجميلة ومفيدة جدا .. انا في غاية السعادة لتفاعلك معي وتواصلك في ادراج ادق التفاصيل والشروحات المبهمة التي تخص هذه العلم العبقري (علم هندسة الانتاج والمعادن) .. عموما سيدي الكريم .. لقد اطلعت على الكتيب المتميز الذي ارفقته لي في اول مشاركة لك والذي يحمل عنوان Advanced Gas Turbine Materials and Coatings وقد استفدت منه جدا الا انه من المؤسف انه لم يطلع على تفاصيل المعادن التي تخص السبائك التي تصنع منها اجزاء التوربين الغازي واكتفى بذكر اسم السبيكة فقط .. وانا بصدد طرح رموز هذه السبائك والتي اتمنى ان تدرج محتواها من المعادن وخواص كل سبيكة كما تعودنا منك في شروحاتك السابقة المبدعة جدا لو سمحت كونك من ذوي الاختصاص المتميز في هذا العلم الجميل ..وهي كالتالي :
1- GTD-111
2- IN-738
3- U-500 
4- N-155
5- FSX-414
6- GTD-222
7- A286
8- Nimonic263
9- ALs 309 stainless stell
10- RA-333
11- Alloy706
12- HS-188
13- مامختصر المعادن التالية VIM/VAR/ESR
طبعا انا اسف جدا لاني اطلت عليك الموضوع ولكن من النادر جدا ان نرى هكذا مشاركاتك من مهندسين كرام في هكذا موضوع مهم ..بارك الله بك واكثر من امثالك


----------



## bahns (27 يناير 2012)

جزاكم اللة خيرا نتعلم منكم وانتم اهلا لها


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (28 يناير 2012)

اشكرك كثيرا صديقي المهندس intel dell 
بس انا شايف انه انت مهتم جدا ب gas turbine علشان كل السبائك اللي انت ذكرتها بتتصنع اساسا ل gas turbine والسبائك دي معاليك بتسمي السبائك الفائقة super alloys علشان بتتصنع بطرق خاصة وبتمر بكذا مرحلة في الصهر melting لمكونات السبيكة وهتلاقي في المرفقات 3 ورقات دول فيهم كل السبائك اللي بتتصنع ل gas turbine بمكوناتها والنسب الموجودة من المعادن في كل سبيكة .... انا متاكد انه هيعجبك خالص وهيجاوب علي كل اسئلتك 
لكن انا ليا ملاحظة بسيطة بالنسبة لطلباتك 
رقم 9 --- als 309 اسم السبيكة دي معاليك هو AISI 309 والسبيكة دي معاليك هي احد درجات stainless steel مضافا اليه نيكل وكروم وسيليكون ومغنسيوم وكربون وهتلاقي النسب بتاعتهم مع السبائك الاخري التي تعرف ب super alloys في التلات ورقات اللي قلتلك عليهم 
والملاحظة التانية معاليك انه في رقم 13 بتقول مامختصر المعادن التالية vim/var/esr 
دول معاليك مش معادن اساسا دول اختصار للطرق المستخدمة في الصهر melting للحصول علي super alloy 
VIM ده اختصار Vacuum Induction Melting ودي العملية الاولي اللي بيتم فيها صهر المعادن للحصول علي السبيكة وبعد العملية دي تستخدم احد الطريقيتين VAR or ESR 
VAR ده اختصار Vacuum Arc Remelting
ESR ده اختصار Electroslag Remelting 
ودي معاليك بعض الصور للافران المستخدمة في كل عملية











وده معاليك مخطط لعمليات الصهر اللي بتمر بيها السبيكة


----------



## شريف الشنهوري (28 يناير 2012)

وده موقع هيفيدك جدا ان شاء الله 
http://www.keytometals.com/

:19::19::19::19::19::19::19::19:​
وفي المرفقات هتلاقي ملف pdf من 16 صفحة فيه شوية معلومات عن refractory metals او المعادن المقاومة للصهر ودول عبارة عن 5 معادن وكلهم بيدخلوا في السبائك المستخدمة في gas turbine وف تطبيقات تاني كتيرة 
ومعني refractory metals اللي هي المعادن اللي درجة انصهارها فوق 2000 درجة مئوية 
والخمس معادن دول هم التنجستن -W- ودرجة انصهاره 3422 مئوية و المولبيدينيوم -Mo- ودرجة انصهاره عند 2623 مئوية و التنتالوم -Ta- ودرجة انصهاره 3017 درجة مئوية والنيوبيوم -Nb- ودرجة انصهاره 2477 مئوية و الرينيوم -Re- ودرجة انصهاره 3186 مئوية


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (28 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. انت عضو متميز جدا اشكرك كثيرا . وطبعا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المرفقات الرائعة... لو سمحت :
1-هل لديك جدول او توضيح على كيفية التعرف على تفاصيل السبيكة من خلال قراءة اسم السبيكة (اي الرمز الخاص ببها اضافة للرقم الملحق بها)؟؟ فمثلا السبيكة aisi 309 الى ماذا تشير الحروف والى ماذا تشير الارقام؟؟ 
2- انظر الى الصورة في المرفق الاول واتمنى ان تشرحه لي باختصار حول نوعية السبائك التي تغلف بطانة العادم بالضبط حيث اعتقد انها مصنوعة من الحديدالصلب المقاوم للصدا وممطلية بالالمنيوم والزنك .. ولكن يفضل ان تطلع عليها بنفسك كونك صاحب الاختصاص وتبدي بعض الملاحظات حولها .بالاضافة الى كاتمات الصوت المستخدمة في انظمة العادم.
3- لو تلاحظ ناشرات الغازات في التوربين الغازي فانك ستجدها عبارة عن مجموعة من الزعانف الملحومة مع بعضها ... ياترى اي سلك لحام يتحمل هاكذا حرارة؟؟
4- اتمنى ان ترفق لي اسلاك لحام Electrodsالقوس الكهربائي التي يتم استعمالها في لحام كل سبيكة من هذه السبائك الفائقة الخاصة للتوربين الغازي , بالاضافة الى الاسلاك الخاصة بالمعادن والسبائك التالية :
أ-الكلفنايز
ب- الصلب السبائكي Alloy stell
ج- الكاربون ستيل carbon stell
د- الصلب المقاوم للcarbon stellصدا
ه- البراص bras
و- حديد الصبcast iron​اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (30 يناير 2012)

للرفع مهندس شريف


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق 85 (2 فبراير 2012)

مجهود رائع يا هندسة ربنا يبرك لك


----------



## محمد عبد الرزاق 85 (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Hayam Al shamary (4 فبراير 2012)

*ظل الياسمين*

مرحبا؟ انا عضو جديد ممكن تزويدي بامثلة عن مخططات التوازن الحراري النوع 1و2و3


----------



## على هارون (10 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## عمراياد (17 مايو 2012)

شكرااا جزيلا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## salih9 (5 يونيو 2012)

ماقصر
الاخوان الله يعطيهم العافية


----------



## Abu Laith (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 يونيو 2012)

احسنت


----------



## بسملة (9 ديسمبر 2013)

شريف الشنهوري قال:


> اشكرك سيدي العزيز علي سؤالك لان موضوع السبائك من المواضيع التي تشهد علي عبقرية هندسة الانتاج وهندسة التصنيع
> بالنسبة للسبيكة GTD-450 فهي تصنع اساسا ل gas turbine والسبيكة دي معاليك ليها مقاوة عالية للتاكل corrosion وبتتصنع اساسا من stainless steel مضافا اليه 15%كروم و 6% نيكل و 0.8% مولبيدنيوم وليها مقاومة كبيرة ل corrosion cracking في درجات الحرارة العالية
> 
> اما بالنسبة لسؤالك التاني
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز لاحظت ان معلوماتك ماشاء الله بالسبائك ربنا يزيدك علما , فاردت ان اسالك عن سبيكة الالمنيوم التي يصنع منها البستم ما نوعها رجاء؟وشكرا


----------

